# What does Free mean?



## kmaben (Sep 1, 2012)

Mom jes said she was going to give me and dad away fer free? I groomed dad because I like him. Was the big deal? She couldnta been to mad as she was jes telling me how much she luffed me. I am Kai baby and I am cute but I may haf to be worried about dis free shtuff.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Kai, Daisy Mae here, I tink your Mommie a liddle jealous cause you were goomin your Daddy.

Jus go give hew a couple l'il kisses and nose bonk, den she'll forget about dat free stuff.

If she continues you come live over here wit me am Mommie.

Big Hugs

Daisy Mae:weee:inkbouce:inkbouce::tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle


----------



## kmaben (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmmm maybe I shuld come visit. Just to teach her a lesson!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 5, 2012)

our mommy ibs eben worse. jus cuz I peep on de floor she tewls me dat she gonna makes me into stew! :shock:

I knows she ibs joking, I iz WAY too cutes for dat!

Rwemembers dat cootness gets youbs lots ob rooms to be naughty!

-Panda


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 6, 2012)

My grandpa says he's gonna put me in the freezer! It doesn't sound like very much fun in there.:lookaround The silly hoomans always say tings they don't mean. Just give her some kisses and everyting will be fine! :heartbeat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 6, 2012)

I've often heard bunnies make great stew, but, my lazy rabbits won't cook anything!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 6, 2012)

:humour: :laugh:


----------

